

What went wrong with MeeGo? 'Nokia lost faith in the project' - gspyrou
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/what-went-wrong-with-meego-nokia-lost-faith-in-the-project--1147770

======
threeseed
No. What went wrong with MeeGo was that it was too little, too late.

I played extensively with the N9 and it just wasn't that impressive. It was
pretty slow, had a cumbersome UI with next to no apps, ecosystem e.g.
store/media or accessories.

Nokia's hardware talent would simply have been wasted on it.

